# Wood Inserts for Masonary Fireplaces?



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

After shopping for a few weeks looks like I'm down to 3 brands of inserts.
This one by Avalon:








This one by Vermont Casting:








And this one by Jotul:









Though decision, all 3 have their plus and minus features.

any input from anyone owning these brands is helpful!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't own one but I'll throw out my opinion anyway. The 3rd one is pretty.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like that one too.
Back ordered until late Jan-Feb, that is a minus.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, down to just 2 models. The Vermont Casting isn't quit what I thought it would be.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

What do you mean ? those are made out of wood?

#1 looks like a cremation door
#2 looks like a tiki god for some odd reason
"3 is best so far


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lilly said:


> #1 looks like a cremation door


Well, you know, he doesn't say HOW he's going to be using the fireplace

I vote for number 3 as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like #3 the best too. Pic #2 is too small for my aging eyes. Don't they have a better pic available? Are they trying to hide something?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey jeff do they all have fans


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They do.
Looks like I'm getting the 1st one.
Can't put this off any longer.... or winter will be over.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Picked up the insert yesterday.
Pulled the old gas log out, ran 110 into the old fire place today.
Damn thing is 475 lbs .... I might have it slide into place tomorrow and get the chimney liner in this weekend, I hope.
Propane was another $500 for last month, feel's like I'm being bleed to death...not in a good way LOL.








This is the one we went with. Sorry, not us....yet.

I'll post a picture when I have it with a fire burning.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, going to give it a shot today, got it in the house last night.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We just added one similar to that, and have had great luck with it. 

Hope your family enjoys the same


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's some work 'cause you've got to split the wood! lol

Did you get the same make? Travis?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's what it looked like before. (sorry for the quality, was in a hurry)









and after.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That looks awesome Jeff! I hope it's keeping you toasty warm with all of the arctic air.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That does look good Jeff....wish I could give you some of the oak an pecan firewood I have around here...we only burn about 1/3 of a cord per year....just not cold enough for us to have alot of fires in the house. And I have all these giant trees that just keep supplying us with wood... end up burning it outside in a bon fire on the weekends just to get it off the ground.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That would be nice to have Bee and thanks to both of you.
All I can keep it at right now is at 66 without having the furnace on more often.
For now, seems like the magic number.
We're just trying to offset the propane bill, well..by more than this.
Again, it's been cold, really cold the last few days. So we may see better results when it's not so cold?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Really?

That's weird. We hit about 75 when we have a fire going in ours. 

Like I said, good luck with it. I think they're the way to go.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I have 3500 sq. ft. to deal with and it's a really old house (if you didn't know, built in 1835).
Yeah, lot's of fresh air....lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, I have 3500 sq. ft. to deal with and it's a really old house (if you didn't know, built in 1835).
> Yeah, lot's of fresh air....lol


I didn't think they built houses that big back then.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Here's what it looked like before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an amazing insert - it not only heats your house, it COLORIZES it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good Jeff. I hope it's helping warm things up. At our old house the thermostat was in the same room as the fireplace so, any time we had the fireplace going the rest of the house got frigid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You got it. It's in the same room.

And my kitchen this morning was the lowest yet at 43.


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

Jeff
I just got the same unit in November. I am amazed at how much wood I have gone through. It is a lot of work. I had some trouble right off the bat with the blower switch but I had it replaced. Did you say that you put the electrical box in the fireplace? I was going to do the same thing I drilled holes through the bricks only to have to fill themback in. The technician said when burning good and hot that it would be a real hazard. So I have the electric box about 4 feet away. The box gets way hotter than a pellet stove sobe careful. Also if you need to file a permit do so or your insurance company will laugh in your face if you have a fire. Good luck Mike


----------

